# Sound Effekte gesucht



## Karanja (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche kostenlose oder kostenpflichtige Sound Effekte wie Tiger Gebrüll, Urwaldgeräusche, Wassergeräusche etc. die ich in einer Bachelorarbeit verwenden darf/kann.


----------



## chmee (16. Dezember 2011)

Schau bitte mal in der VideoFAQ, da sind auch Audio-Links.

mfg chmee


----------

